# yes or no?



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

Would it be beneficial to bring a yearling to a show , NOT to compete but just to get used to the surroundings? What bad could come from this?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It wouldn't hurt. I've seen a lot of yearlings at 4H, fairs, and high school ag days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

ok thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Taking him once or twice probably wont do much either way. But exposing him to the hectic and exciting atmosphere often while making sure not to cause him anxiety would be beneficial, offering tons of learning opportunities. Do you plan on doing much showing when he gets older?


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks yes I do, id like to do some parades when she's younger , but obviously after 3-6 years of age and then showing her in western events 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What kind of show? Breed show...local open show? I ask only because the show committee rented the space for the show and may not want non-entered horses on the grounds. Lots of variables. 
If you are planning on showing him as a yearling or two year old I might wait until you are closer to the weeks of the show you might enter him in. I can't see all the activity hurting him. Just stay out of the way of exhibitors and make sure he is up to date on vaccinations. And don't leave him to go watch classes.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

western events, barrel racing, team penning, cutting, etc. And I didn't know that! But thanks for the info
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Hand walking him in a parade wouldnt hurt. Make sure he is well sacked out though.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

sounds like a plan thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Take every opportunity to expose him to new things that you can. So-yes! over and over if possible!


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

Okay, thanks! does anyone know how id go about entering a parade?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

I'd hold off on the parade until you get leaving home down first 

If possible, is there a friends place or a non show day arena you could make a quick trip to? Just getting them off the farm and used to the trailer if they haven't spent a lot of time in it, and going to calm new places. Once that's conquered, then head out for a horse show. If you plan on leaving your horse trailer tied, make sure you do it a couple times at your trial location. 

The most important part of the experience for the horse is you and your demeanor. If you're anxious and expecting something to go wrong, there's a better chance it will. Obviously not to let your guard down completely, but it's a lot easier to be confident in your horses behavior if you've had the chance to set the tone for the experience controlled and gradually.

I also wouldn't be concerned about a show being upset about you coming and not showing. If you were a trainer going to a large major show, where the stalls were sold out and bringing in a full trailer of green horses and not showing one, then yes absolutely I see the frustration. But good show mgmt also knows that if they can provide a good experience for you to come, hang out and grow into it that you could become a regular entry paying shower there too.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

my friend would be showing her horse  and of course shell be getting used to the farm and trailering first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Why not show her? Just go in yearling halter. It's good to get them into the arena while the show is going on. 

Also, parades sound like just too much for a yearling. Walking miles on concrete? Not what I would do to mine.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry to be discouraging. But you have to remember most grown horses wear shoes which protect their feet from the road. Not only do yearlings have no shoes, their feet are pretty delicate and don't have as much protection on their growing joints. I don't go more than the length of the driveway with mine. Plus if they spook they are more likely to slip and fall. I've seen it many times even on packed dirt. Just something to think about.


----------



## xxDreamxBigxx (Aug 18, 2012)

no I totally understand! I didn't think about the cement at all so thanks for mentioning that! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

